# Dark chocolate!



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

So about a month ago i started eating 2 square of 85 or 90% cacao dark chocolate.

I used to have these rush of happiness then depression but since i ate 2 square of dark chocolate everyday i haven't really felt depressed. Try it, it helps a lot.

Chocolate helps with maintaining happy mood as well as other stuff, look its benefits.


----------



## laura1991 (Apr 12, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> So about a month ago i started eating 2 square of 85 or 90% cacao dark chocolate.
> 
> I used to have these rush of happiness then depression but since i ate 2 square of dark chocolate everyday i haven't really felt depressed. Try it, it helps a lot.
> 
> Chocolate helps with maintaining happy mood as well as other stuff, look its benefits.


i will definitely take this into consideration...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

laura1991 said:


> i will definitely take this into consideration...


it's most likely the PEA


----------



## Bunny 93 (Apr 20, 2012)

Chocolate is my antidepressant, if i dont have it regularly i get all moody. I cant stand dark chocolate though, yuck.


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

gotta love the chocolate!!!


----------



## laura1991 (Apr 12, 2012)

The Professor said:


> it's most likely the PEA


what?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

laura1991 said:


> what?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phenylethylamine


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Kakumbus said:


> So about a month ago i started eating 2 square of 85 or 90% cacao dark chocolate.
> 
> I used to have these rush of happiness then depression but since i ate 2 square of dark chocolate everyday i haven't really felt depressed. Try it, it helps a lot.
> 
> Chocolate helps with maintaining happy mood as well as other stuff, look its benefits.


Now this is advice I can take.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> So about a month ago i started eating 2 square of 85 or 90% cacao dark chocolate.
> 
> I used to have these rush of happiness then depression but since i ate 2 square of dark chocolate everyday i haven't really felt depressed. Try it, it helps a lot.
> 
> Chocolate helps with maintaining happy mood as well as other stuff, look its benefits.


I used to be addicted to chocolate for the longest time, but this made me realize I haven't had any in like a month.

EDIT: Well, not real chocolate lol.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I used to buy it, but I was eating too much of it a day though


----------

